
Laurel or Yanny? Experts tell us why 'The Dress' for ears is driving us crazy - anonfunction
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/talkingtech/2018/05/16/yanny-laurel-audio-experts-blue-black-dress-explain/614622002/
======
cwkoss
I hear both.

I think there is some recording or audio processing anomaly that is causing
the upper harmonics to be overrepresented in the recording. Speaker is saying
laurel, but the harmonics sound like yanny. Depending on both the listener's
level of hearing loss and the quality of the playback device, they may hear
the higher or lower tones more clearly.

~~~
anonfunction
I don't think it's so simple. I only hear Laurel, even when playing the higher
or lower frequency. I have no hearing loss and am using quality headphones.
When the audio was slowed down I could hear yannie.

